# Gaggia classic tripping breaker



## Flint (May 29, 2020)

Hi folks need some help. Recently cleaned my classic and now every time I power it up it trips the house breaker. I've read the advice about drying it out and have left it out in the sun for the past two days but no joy. However like other examples I've read of if I remove one of the connectors from the coffee temp switch it powers up ok, any help would be much app


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

So, for the sake of clarity, did you immerse the boiler or do something that may have caused liquid to get into the heating element? And, are there any other potential electrical faults or issues with the machine that you know of?


----------



## Flint (May 29, 2020)

No electrical faults that I'm aware of however water may well have gotten into the heating element but I didn't immerse it. One other thing the connector parts of both the coffee and water thermostats is loose and they weren't prior to this.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you get any water / moisture on the heating element terminals ?

When you say the onnectors to the thermostats are loose, do you mean as they clip on OR do you mean the wire connections are loose ?


----------



## Flint (May 29, 2020)

Yes I think I probably did get the heating element terminals wet. As regards the thermostats its not the nut that screws into the boiler it's the plastic section that has the connection terminals on it.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Flint said:


> Yes I think I probably did get the heating element terminals wet. As regards the thermostats its not the nut that screws into the boiler it's the plastic section that has the connection terminals on it.


 The loose connection may only be the plastic shroud rather than the actual spade-connector. If it offers resistance when you try and remove it then it's probably the former.


----------



## Flint (May 29, 2020)

Thanks Skizz but just so I cause no further damage are you saying I should check the plastic shroud and if it offers resistance then that's the issue.


----------



## Flint (May 29, 2020)

As in I need new a thermostat.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Sorry, I meant that the plastic bit (shroud or hood) that surrounds the actual metal spade-connector can become loose even though the spade-connector itself has a firm connection. This is fine and doesn't need any action. If the spade connector itself is loose you can usually tighten them up with a gentle squeeze from some needle-nosed pliers - you need to remove the shroud first and be warned that the little plastic clip that holds the flap closed will probably snap off, especially on an older machine where the plastic is brittle. Not a problem if it does though, just be gentle


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Flint said:


> As in I need new a thermostat.


 Unlikely that you need a new thermostat unless you've damaged it by over-tightening or the machine is blowing it's thermal fuse. If it was doing that it wouldn't come back on without a replacement being soldered in. It's most likely just loose connector-shrouds.


----------



## Flint (May 29, 2020)

Can the shrouds be replaced or fixed.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Unless they've completely fallen apart and the spade connectors are exposed there's no reason you'd need to. I really wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Flint (May 29, 2020)

So it still throws my circuit breaker do I just need to dry it out more.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Ideally, yes. Maybe put the boiler in the airing cupboard with some dried rice for a few days


----------



## Flint (May 29, 2020)

I've seen posts where people have put it in a low oven any thoughts.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Flint said:


> I've seen posts where people have put it in a low oven any thoughts.


 Check your PMs


----------



## harborg (Apr 6, 2020)

I had mine tripping the house breaker, found the clip which keeps the black pipe on the solenoid wasn't on properly and a little bit of water was on the bottom of the machine.

Putting it on properly cured the tripping.


----------



## Flint (May 29, 2020)

Hi Harborg thanks for the info I've checked and the pope is secure and the machine is dry. I'm going to go with the low oven method and see what happens.


----------

